# Pygmy hedgehogs for sale in kent



## Vinnick (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have one male albino and 1 female chocolate hog both around 3 months old, i have two cages, two large wheels, toys, heat mats, they are very very cute, but i dont think they are for me, the boy is very lively and funny, the female very calm and gentle.

If you are interested let me know.

Nicky


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i might be interested


----------



## Vinnick (May 28, 2009)

Are you looking for one or two, my original plan was to breed when they are old enough in August?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

depends on price


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Vinnick said:


> but i dont think they are for me,
> 
> Nicky


are the adults for sale or do you mean expected litters???



Vinnick said:


> Are you looking for one or two, my original plan was to breed when they are old enough in August?


----------



## Vinnick (May 28, 2009)

i am looking for what i paid for them which is £120.00 for the boy, £150.00 for the girl, they are registered, the cages are £35.00 each , the wheels are £16.00 each, the toys and snuggle blackets would be included also the bowls, the heat pads have never been used and are still unopened i would have to look up what i paid for them.

Nicky


----------



## Vinnick (May 28, 2009)

they are for sale they are 3 months old so not really adults yet


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No Connor the 2 babies are for sale and he was going to breed them in August when they are 6 months old. 
I presume these 2 arent related?


----------



## Vinnick (May 28, 2009)

No not related


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oh so you are taking 'reservations' for any planned litters? =s x


----------



## Vinnick (May 28, 2009)

theres no litters the two hogs themselves are for sale


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Connor the op only has these 2 fullstop. No adults just these 2 babies which were bought to breed from when they were old enough.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oh :blush: so does that mean you are selling these two? okie well why was the intending breeding said lol? x


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

the op said that they bout them with the intention of breeding in august but its not for them hense the reason there for sale


----------

